# question a 2 balles du burger quiz...



## macinside (2 Octobre 2001)

qu'est ce que les prostiutées et certain utilisateur d'ordinateur ont ? (bon je sais ça vole pas haut)

p.s. ceux qui l'on ne disser rien svp


----------



## Napoléon (2 Octobre 2001)

Moi je sais
Moi je sais
Moi je sais

des puces!!!!!


mdr


Alors 4 miams..... only for me!!!!

Mais en fait, je le sais vraiment


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Octobre 2001)

Ben moi je sais pas je sais pas... merci napoleon !!!


----------



## macinside (2 Octobre 2001)

c'est pas ça


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Octobre 2001)

Merde alors... Bon la maintenant comme ca j'ai pas d'idée...

A oui peut etre le Sexe non ???


----------



## Napoléon (2 Octobre 2001)

Ben moi je sais
Ben moi je sais
Ben moi je sais
Ben moi je sais
Ben moi je sais
Ben moi je sais
Ben moi je sais
Ben moi je sais
Ben moi je sais
Ben moi je sais
Ben moi je sais


----------



## Napoléon (2 Octobre 2001)

Ben moi je sais
Ben moi je sais
Ben moi je sais
Ben moi je sais
Ben moi je sais
Ben moi je sais
Ben moi je sais
Ben moi je sais
Ben moi je sais
Ben moi je sais
Ben moi je sais


----------



## macinside (2 Octobre 2001)

on avait comprit napoléon, au faite se n'est pas le sexe


----------



## dany (2 Octobre 2001)

Ben moi je ne sais pas
Ben moi je ne sais pas
Ben moi je ne sais pas
etc ...


----------



## Napoléon (2 Octobre 2001)

Je peux le dire?
Je peux le dire?
Je peux le dire?
Je peux le dire?
Je peux le dire?
Je peux le dire?
Je peux le dire?
Je peux le dire?
Je peux le dire?


----------



## macinside (3 Octobre 2001)

non
non
non
non
non
non


----------



## dany (3 Octobre 2001)

Bon, puisque c'est comme ça, je vais donner la 
réponse : c'est ............................................
.................................................................!
J'ai l'impression que les modérateurs m'ont
censuré pour pornographie !


----------



## Napoléon (8 Octobre 2001)

Ben je suppose que je peux le dire maintenant ?

Ben oui, en fait, c'est tout simple, c'est un MAC, les putes, elles ont un mac... et certains utilisateurs informatiques en ont un aussi (en l'occurence, c'Est nous...)


J'espère qu'on m'en voudra pas d'avoir donné la réponse... Mais de voir que ce sujet allait bientôt sortir de la première page... ça m'a rendu triste... J'ai répondu aux questions sur le web de C+ pour les sélections du burger quizz, I hope !


----------



## macinside (8 Octobre 2001)

c'était surment un clein d'oeil vu que canal aime bien le mac :  http://perso.club-internet.fr/cgrebert/monmac/05/moustic.mov 

un petit éxtrait comme on voufrait en voir plus souvent


----------



## macinside (8 Octobre 2001)

pour dire aussi que les magazine pc se foutent de la geule des utilisateurs pc :
http://perso.club-internet.fr/cgrebert/monmac/05/VandelPCDirect.mov 

attention 13 mo !


----------

